

What Does Harper Lee Want? - mactitan
http://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2015-harper-lee-go-set-a-watchman/

======
danielmenaker
Whoops. Got me. Very embarrassing. I tried to be fancy by grafting the
ordinary, non-physics meaning of the word onto the more specific, scientific
use. Just pretentious and ignorant--a really great combination.

~~~
smellf
You replied to the parent instead of the top-level poster.

------
jeffbr13
> “This Watchman publication is what physicists call a singularity. There has
> been nothing like it before now, and there never will be again,” says Daniel
> Menaker, a former editor at Random House

You'd think someone in the business of words would be less likely to abuse
terminology they don't understand.

~~~
smellf
Well, that quote is definitely awkward. But a "singularity" can mean a
singular event, like (the moment before?) the Big Bang.

The piece as a whole was really well-researched, and convinced me that Harper
Lee is being abused, or at the very least spoken for.

~~~
mactitan
The singularity line took me for a very mild loop & didn't distract from the
article. It's disconcerting that carter can be taking advantage of the
situation given all that Harper represents(maybe it takes a law degree:(

